
Migrating a 50K SLOC Flow and React Native App to TypeScript - adamterlson
https://medium.com/@adamterlson/migrating-a-flow-react-native-app-to-typescript-c74c7bceae7d
======
adamterlson
Hi all, I’m the author of the article. If anyone has any questions or comments
I’d be happy to discuss them here in the comments. Thanks for reading!

